#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό βαθμολόγησης αιτήσεων παρέμβασης για το Εξοικονομώ 2021

## andr1941

Πλήρης παρουσίαση του Λογισμικού Βαθμολόγησης Αιτήσεων ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΩ-ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΩ 2021 *(νέα έκδοση 3.3).*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Έλεγχος *max επιλέξιμου προυπολογισμού* ανά κατηγορία: μονοκατοικία/διαμέρισμα κτλ.
-Υπολογισμός μορίων αρχικής αίτησης στο ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΩ-ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΩ 2021.
-Υπολογισμός *βέλτιστου προυπολογισμού για να λάβει η αίτηση το max των μορίων του κριτηρίου Κ1.*
-Υπολογισμός *βέλτιστης εξοικονόμησης πρωτογενούς ενέργειας Α΄ΠΕΑ για να λάβει η αίτηση το max των μορίων του κριτηρίου Κ1.*
-Έλεγχος κριτηρίου *ενεργειακής αναβάθμισης ώστε η αίτηση να είναι επιλέξιμη.*
-Υπολογισμός * min,max μορίων αιτήσεων ανά γεωγραφική περιοχή* σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό του ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΩ-ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΩ 2021.

----------

redfloyd

----------

